# El Nino!!



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

They said that we will have a warmer winter so that is good news if in the spring we can say they knew what they were talking about!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I wish I could say I knew what you were talking about... oke:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

CHRIS FARLEY "EL NINO"


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

We are suppose to have a nice winter and that will be good for the birds if it is in fact true, but we won't know until spring!  :wink:


----------



## Dooger73 (Jul 19, 2005)

Dj - where did you hear that? Weather.com? :huh:

From what I've heard, the Farmer's Almanac is predicting a COLDER winter than usual, which often times follows warmer than usual summers (which we had this year).


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

dosch said:


> CHRIS FARLEY "EL NINO"


I am El Nino! All other tropical storms must bow before El Nino!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

NOAA says El Nino year, which means warmer and dryer winter than normal. Farmers Almanac say Cold and lots of snow...so who knows...


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> dosch said:
> 
> 
> > CHRIS FARLEY "EL NINO"
> ...


lol! :lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

YOOOOO SOOOOY ELLLL NINO!!!!

IIIIII AMMMM.....? ELLLL NINO!!!!

Hahahaha...

The thing I remember about El Nino last time was the frikken frigid winter that came right before it hit full strength...hopefully, we (and the birds and deer) are spared.

I'll believe NOAA and the weather channel before that antiquated book that makes its predictions on caterpillars, ladybugs and a coin flip. The Farmer's almanac is hooha. It's like the daily horoscope. "Cold with intermixed periods of warmth." "Storms in the north...or the south" :lol:


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

Rick Acker said:


> NOAA says El Nino year, which means warmer and dryer winter than normal. Farmers Almanac say Cold and lots of snow...so who knows...


That's what we want around here, lots of snow to fill the ponds. The extreme cold could stay away. It would be a mucky spring but I guess take the good with the bad.

Chris Farley! :lol: Hilarious!


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Nobody can predict the weather more than 24 hours.... :roll:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Fossilman said:


> Nobody can predict the weather more than 24 hours.... :roll:


Exactly Fossilman, lucky if the weather forecasters can get beyond 12 hours.

My prediction for winter.

There are going to be periods of bitter cold. Periods of unusually warm weather. Periods of excessive snow. Periods of little participation. The average day will be 24 hours.

Hows that?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Bitterly cold the first weekend in March for NDWS in Valley City. The next weekend? Mid 50s to 60s with slop-filled parking lots. Like clockwork.


----------

